# Who should become the next James Bond?



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Daniel Craig Turned Down This Much Money to Play Bond Again - IGN


----------



## Kitaraah (May 13, 2016)

a dead guy


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Henry Cavill for sure. He was supposed to be the current Bond anyhow until Craig flew right in at the last moment and literally stopped the show.


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

A lot of these guys are too old but I'd rather see Tom Hardy the most. In second would be Cavill.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

This gave me an idea for another thread


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Nobody.

Let bond die before they ruin it.


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

Also Henry Cavill was already in a spy movie called The Man From Uncle so if you want to see him basically be James Bond watch that.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Stringer Bell


----------



## wolvent42 (Jun 17, 2013)

@*R.E. Amemiya* should be the next james bond


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

Henry Cavill is a good option, but I prefer him as Napoleon Solo :laughing:.

For me, Idris Elba would be a classy James Bond.


----------



## broken_line (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd rather see them start up a new, fresh franchise instead of continuing to extend one that has nothing new to offer.


----------



## sanari (Aug 23, 2011)

Idris ftw


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

I have seen some article title that imagined the role for Gillian Anderson. So that  

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/may/24/jane-bond-gillian-anderson-next-007-twitter











No, Tom Hiddleston is not a boy toy, he is a decent actor that plays deep characters. Just, no. I don't want to see him as yet another Bond guy.


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

nichya said:


> I have seen some article title that imagined the role for Gillian Anderson. So that
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/may/24/jane-bond-gillian-anderson-next-007-twitter
> 
> ...


James bond can never be a woman that's just absolutely ridiculous. That changes how the movies work and how the character is. Make a entirely different series where there's a james bond type of lead that's a woman. The James Bond series would end if it was a woman.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Jim Carrey


----------



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

Me.

Chris Evans for that raw american feel


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Shia LaBeouf


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Boy George


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

Indiana Solo said:


> James bond can never be a woman that's just absolutely ridiculous. That changes how the movies work and how the character is. Make a entirely different series where there's a james bond type of lead that's a woman. The James Bond series would end if it was a woman.


*yawn*

No. We want the classic James Bond brand, the whole package and Gillian Anderson as Bond. Oh cmon, why shoot the same thing over and over? It is time for a dramatic change.


----------



## SummerHaze (May 18, 2016)

i don't care, i hate Bond movies


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Indiana Solo said:


> Also Henry Cavill was already in a spy movie called The Man From Uncle so if you want to see him basically be James Bond watch that.


Possibly. Though, I could envision Armie Hammer too, if he's any decent at faking an English accent. Though, in general, Bond should always be a Brit, I don't really believe in outsourcing James Bond:laughing:

Of these, I think Tom Hardy could do alright and I wouldn't mind Idris Elba either, he's smooth and has the mojo.


----------



## Old Man Aragorn (Apr 24, 2016)

They should just make Bond movies rated R from now on.


----------



## Chouaib (Jul 13, 2016)

Jason Statham


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

Thread necro, but for God's sake lets hope it isn't Lena Dunham.


----------



## Not that guy (Feb 26, 2015)

I read somewhere that "James Bond" is not the individual agents real name but a generic place holder of the 007 designation. As one 007 dies the next "Bond" takes his place. The line “Bond, James Bond” is to be interpreted as *Bond* is dead*,* long live *James Bond*. This is a disposable person. 

Evolve or become irrelevant. Nostalgia is for the old folk’s home. The goofy frat boy Bond of Connery through Brosnan is dead, thanx in part to the Austin Powers franchise. Long live the Bond of the new millennium. The interpretation of Bond as a series of disposable agents leads to the possibility of an infinitely renewable and relevant character.

That being said I think Idris Elba would be an interesting Bond. Especially if they take on the trope of Bond as a disposable man. Idris seems to be on the mature side of his mid forties. He has a maturity and gravity that even Craig did not posses. The hint (a hint, not a flash back or voice over, or police officer with 20 minutes left to retirement) of a back story of his Bond as a man nearing the end of his customary career (not there yet, 10 years or so till he is 55) only to be tapped on the shoulder by Crown and Country. A man of exceptional charter and ability who has nothing to lose and so will be put to the task of being 007 for a few years until there is nothing left of him to be 007. And then the next Bond, ...


----------



## Maybe (Sep 10, 2016)

I think Sylvester Stallone would play the part in an interesting way.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Not that guy said:


> I read somewhere that "James Bond" is not the individual agents real name but a generic place holder of the 007 designation. As one 007 dies the next "Bond" takes his place. The line “Bond, James Bond” is to be interpreted as *Bond* is dead*,* long live *James Bond*. This is a disposable person.
> 
> Evolve or become irrelevant. Nostalgia is for the old folk’s home. The goofy frat boy Bond of Connery through Brosnan is dead, thanx in part to the Austin Powers franchise. Long live the Bond of the new millennium. The interpretation of Bond as a series of disposable agents leads to the possibility of an infinitely renewable and relevant character.
> 
> That being said I think Idris Elba would be an interesting Bond. Especially if they take on the trope of Bond as a disposable man. Idris seems to be on the mature side of his mid forties. He has a maturity and gravity that even Craig did not posses. The hint (a hint, not a flash back or voice over, or police officer with 20 minutes left to retirement) of a back story of his Bond as a man nearing the end of his customary career (not there yet, 10 years or so till he is 55) only to be tapped on the shoulder by Crown and Country. A man of exceptional charter and ability who has nothing to lose and so will be put to the task of being 007 for a few years until there is nothing left of him to be 007. And then the next Bond, ...


I like this theory. It's not bullet-proof, but it could work.


----------

